# Virtual white board?



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

I make use of dry erase white boards in a number of areas in my personal and business life. For example, we have a white board in the kitchen which is for writing grocery items that need to be purchased on, and I have a white board in my shop for recording shop items that need to be purchased. Before going to the store I swing by the board and make a list of the items to take to the store.

Oftentimes I find myself working at the computer and wanting to write something on the list, but am too busy (or lazy) to walk out to the kitchen or shop to do it. I figure I'll "remember" to write the item on the list later... and of course that rarely happens.

I'm wondering if there is some type of program that would be like a virtual white board? Something that I could leave running and available all the time but not take up too many system resources. Something that I could just jot some quick notes on as they come to mind while working on the computer, and print out the list when desired. I'd like something that would interface with my dell pda which runs ms office for pda's.

I realize I can fire up word and just minimize a document for this but I'd rather not leave that program running all the time. In addition, I often use word and have 7-10 documents open at one time, and I'd rather not have the white board thing confused in amongst those work documents.

I am running XP home.

Thanks


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

I jut did a quick google search, and only got 'messenger' whiteboards. I don't know of any free/good whiteboard programs, but, if I run across one, I will let you know, so you can download. What about creating a Microsoft word document or Openoffice file and used that as a whiteboard? Or are you actually wanting to write on the whiteboard with the mouse, so it will be like you are using a pen?


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

MS One Note sounds like what you need but I don't know if it would work with your pda. It is about the only MS program I like.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

You have one that can be used like that. It is Called Note Pad~! You minimize it keep it in task bar, Pop it back up when you want to add or subtract things. Real Easy Real Plain too no fancy stuff it is a real small program to have open. You can save in it, print what you have written just a small small version of word pad. Note Pad is found at least in mine, in Accessories.
Click on Programs go to Accessories and just Try Note Pad out see what you think. You can safe it make changes to it I think this is what you are talking about and would like to use. Without having a Huge Program open like Word etc. But I don't know if this would sink with a pda though I am not sure on that one as I have never had such a thing as a pda. But there is a "Save As" so you maybe can save the file to one.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Why not just get a Wacom writing tablet (they cost about $100 or so) and then buy Microsoft OneNote? That'd probably do it.

There's another VERY user-friendly solution, but it'd require an older (or newer) Mac and a Wacom tablet.


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

You could install Google Desktop and that has a note pad feature -- I have the Desktop hidden on the right side of the screen and by moving the mouse to the far right side I get my Google Desktop showing email, news, etc. as well as a place for notes.

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------

